# lateral foot pain front foot



## ksrf (Nov 1, 2017)

Sorry if this is redundant. I experience pretty bad pain on the outside of my front foot running from little toe to the heel, mostly on the front foot. I have no arch pain at all. I run +15 front foot, -9 back foot. 10.5 Ride lasso's. One board has union force bindings the other burton missions. Pain is worse with the force bindings. 
I've searched for answers and it seems that supination is could be the culprit. Would a wider or narrower stance help? Would increased/decreased binding angle help? Stance width is around 21".
Thanks


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

First thing to check is foot size...... @Wiredsport is the man to help


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

How long u been riding? Could be just a newb lack of foot conditioning.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

wide feet + bow legging? maybe the canting on the force?


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Force isn’t canted. May be you mean lack of canting?

Try eliminating the low hanging fruits. Make sure your boots are correctly sized - not to comfort but performance fit. Also, try widening your stance by half inch increments. In my experience supination results in more ankle pain rather than foot. If the outer edge of you foot hurts, it could be your feet want to move outward.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

robotfood99 said:


> Force isn’t canted. May be you mean lack of canting?
> 
> Try eliminating the low hanging fruits. Make sure your boots are correctly sized - not to comfort but performance fit. Also, try widening your stance by half inch increments. In my experience supination results in more ankle pain rather than foot. If the outer edge of you foot hurts, it could be your feet want to move outward.


 yeah maybe lack of cant vs burton's shitty autocant which is better than nothing. I was too lazy to see if forces had cant or not lol. It's most likely from ill fitting boots that are probably slightly too narrow where you think your feet are ok, but with swelling of the feet the pain becomes too intense.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

ksrf said:


> Sorry if this is redundant. I experience pretty bad pain on the outside of my front foot running from little toe to the heel, mostly on the front foot. I have no arch pain at all. I run +15 front foot, -9 back foot. 10.5 Ride lasso's. One board has union force bindings the other burton missions. Pain is worse with the force bindings.
> I've searched for answers and it seems that supination is could be the culprit. Would a wider or narrower stance help? Would increased/decreased binding angle help? Stance width is around 21".
> Thanks


Hi Ksrf,

Because you have pain in two bindings by two brands it is very possible that this is a boot issue. It would be good to post your current boot size as well as your barefoot measurements (length and width). 

Stoked


----------



## ksrf (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks for all your replies, I bought a new pair of boots (in store) after a very frustrating day at Killington in March. My boots were definitely too big, not swimmingly big but too big. My new boots are definitely not too big as my discolored toenails can attest to. I decided to go to laces with a boa heel dial. After a couple of days they fit great and the foot pain lessened but didn't disappear. After reading a couple of other posts and looking at the soles of my running shoes it appears that my feet supinate. I am going to try opening my front foot to 24 degrees (found the suggestion on bad foot pain page 2). I also bought some shredsoles. Thanks again


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

ksrf said:


> Thanks for all your replies, I bought a new pair of boots (in store) after a very frustrating day at Killington in March. My boots were definitely too big, not swimmingly big but too big. My new boots are definitely not too big as my discolored toenails can attest to. I decided to go to laces with a boa heel dial. After a couple of days they fit great and the foot pain lessened but didn't disappear. After reading a couple of other posts and looking at the soles of my running shoes it appears that my feet supinate. I am going to try opening my front foot to 24 degrees (found the suggestion on bad foot pain page 2). I also bought some shredsoles. Thanks again




I had this problem. Too tight lower zone/boa lacing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

ksrf said:


> Thanks for all your replies, I bought a new pair of boots (in store) after a very frustrating day at Killington in March. My boots were definitely too big, not swimmingly big but too big. My new boots are definitely not too big as my discolored toenails can attest to. I decided to go to laces with a boa heel dial. After a couple of days they fit great and the foot pain lessened but didn't disappear. After reading a couple of other posts and looking at the soles of my running shoes it appears that my feet supinate. I am going to try opening my front foot to 24 degrees (found the suggestion on bad foot pain page 2). I also bought some shredsoles. Thanks again


Hi ksrf,

For what its worth, discolored or black nails are very often from boots being too large. It is repetitive subtle movement which causes this. I would strongly suggest that you post images of your barefoot measurements before you take further steps.

STOKED!


----------



## Gazzy118 (3 mo ago)

ksrf said:


> Thanks for all your replies, I bought a new pair of boots (in store) after a very frustrating day at Killington in March. My boots were definitely too big, not swimmingly big but too big. My new boots are definitely not too big as my discolored toenails can attest to. I decided to go to laces with a boa heel dial. After a couple of days they fit great and the foot pain lessened but didn't disappear. After reading a couple of other posts and looking at the soles of my running shoes it appears that my feet supinate. I am going to try opening my front foot to 24 degrees (found the suggestion on bad foot pain page 2). I also bought some shredsoles. Thanks again


Hi mate, I'm getting this exact issue. How did you get on after? And did the soles help any?


----------

